# Indian Lake gills



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Three of us fished IL yesterday. Not a bad day for the first day on the ice. We easily caught over three hundred gills. Most were not keepers. We did keep 30-40 of the biggest ones, 8"-10". Also caught 3 nice perch and 3 small eyes. Lost one at the hole about 1.5-2 lbs. It didn't really matter what bait you used, wax worms and spikes. No specific color. We fished only at the reserve due to the snow. We couldn't find anywhere to park at Long Island area. Snow was way to deep. I did hear they were fishing Cranberry and catching eyes and perch. Ice at the reserve was 3"-6". Snowmobiles were out running on the ice. Met zachpyles another ogf memeber there also,they were doing about the same as us. Didn't catch any crappies at all.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be out somewhere this weekend. HOpefully


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

did you say 300?where is this lake at?we were out all day yesterday and only caught 5 keepers and 13 total fish


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My brother and nephew went back to IL yesterday and tried Cranberry first. Not a fish, no one there was doing anything either. So they headed back to the game preserve where we were Sunday. They caught a few gills but had to work quite hard just to catch a dozen keepers. Hard to believe it changed that much in a days time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Well my brother made it back to the reserve and the gills had moved back in. He could have caught all he wanted. He said there was two guys there that had a pile 4' round and a foot tall. They were keeping everything. They had to have over 400 gills. Still no crappies. We are going to try it again tonight. Ice should still be safe enough, wouldn't risk it tomorrow though.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hows it going fellas. Did about the same as chopiq probally around 500 gills total in 7 days of fishing. ALOT of small ones this year. Of the 500 probally only had 150 keepers tops. Never caught a single crappie in the reserve, though for me that is not unusual in the reserve through the ice. Caught a handfull of nice perch but alot of small ones 2-4"ers. Every small perch i caught was filled with them nasty black grubs. Never made it out for the sauges. From what i heard i didnt miss anything though. Did hear that 2 days after the ice was off of moundwood and before the rain man dirtyed up the water, the sauges were practically jumping into buckets, but thats hearsay so im not sure. sure would liked to had time to get out there for some more waterfowling but didnt have the time. gotta run. nice meatin ya john ! good luck fellas.


----------

